# P0456 - 2012 Nissan Versa Engine Light



## PaulBinns (May 6, 2018)

I have an engine light on the dashboard of my 2012 Versa. When I had the code checked, it was for a P0456. "Small Emmision Leak". Instead of shotgunning the issue, anyway to identify where the issue is? I already replaced the gas cap - that did not correct the problem. What is the next logical step? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This diagnosis detects leaks in the EVAP line between fuel tank and EVAP canister purge volume control solenoid valve, using the negative pressure caused by decrease of fuel temperature in the fuel tank after turning
ignition switch OFF.


----------

